# Have Any "Do's And Don'ts" Or Tips For Making Facial Cream?



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

It occurred to me that I should post a basic recipe I will work off of:
Beeswax from cappings.
Fractionated coconut oil
1:8 ratio beeswax to oil?
Jojoba oil
Small (unsure of amount) of essential oils in some batches. Lemongrass, lavender? Majority unscented
Open to different oils, but I have found fractionated coconut oil to be good to work with.
Interested in making an exfoliant batch. What to use? Propolis? Pine resin?
Obviously, open to ideas. 
This is for personal/family use, not something I plan on selling. J


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

MAke a "small" batch first
Seems I always over do the first batch and it lasts a looong time.

GG


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

Having 2 ladies in my house this interests me. They have all kinds of options in the bathroom.

"Interested in making an exfoliant batch. What to use? Propolis? Pine resin?" I believe they have some with Sea Salt and some with Sugar.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

I tried propolis in mine, and it was more trouble than it was worth.

I use the microwave rather than a double boiler. Melt the wax first then add other ingredients.

I likewise use olive oil and jojoba oil, and have added oiive oil as well (sorrow, I don't have the ratios with me here). Take it easy with any essential oils, but tea tree and lavendar were well received.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 30, 2014)

I use grapeseed oil in mine because of the high vitamin E content. Also extra virgin olive oil.
A coworker of mine uses it for her son's eczema, says it keeps him from scratching at night.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Great tips. Thanks everyone. I will report back on my successes and failures. It's been too cold to start my "experiments" J


----------

